# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Hagen Green-X Phosphate Remover



## codeflag99 (Mar 19, 2004)

What is it?

Is it a resin? Or is it iron oxide based?

Does anyone know?


----------



## codeflag99 (Mar 19, 2004)

What is it?

Is it a resin? Or is it iron oxide based?

Does anyone know?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Why do you think you need it?


----------



## codeflag99 (Mar 19, 2004)

I have been using it starting up a new Central American cichlid tank.

I was just curious if anyone here had information on which method of removing P the product was using.

I've never had a need for it before in the planted tanks.

George


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Umm... If you're already using it, shouldn't you know what it is?


Roger Miller


----------



## codeflag99 (Mar 19, 2004)

Yes, but I was wondering if anyone knew what it was actually made of.

Hagen doesn't list it in their MSDS sheets.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'd look up their 800 number and call them.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

What does it look like?

Roger Miller


----------

